# Ribbons



## wayneryan65 (Mar 21, 2014)

First attempt at my own ribbon blanks...I got some new ideas to do with this


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## Merleswoodworks (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw these on Facebook, they look great.


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 24, 2014)

Hope those come up for sale Wayne!


----------



## eranox (Mar 24, 2014)

Dumb question from an obvious non-caster: what are the ribbons made of, and how do you do that?  I've always been curious.  It's not actual ribbon, is it?

Great looking blanks!  Nice and even ribboning.  I always seem to get the ones that are all bunched up on one side!


----------



## wayneryan65 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ribbons are actually thin layers of the alumilite that while still soft you cut them into ribbons and place them in the mold. Then pour the other color or colors in with them. You have to make sure the ribbons are still soft or you run a chance of the other pour not adhering to them. Them Pressure pot to rmove air bubbles


----------

